# Who makes a skid steer pull plow?



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes you read that right. I have a interesting contract that just fell into my lap. I have never seen such a creation but some rather simple fabrication I could surely invent something. What I need is a pull plow that I can mount on the front of my skid steer to backblade driveways in higher end condo complexes. The surface is stamped, colored concrete and the contract dictates absolutely no metal allowed to touch the surface. 

As we trailer our bobcats with us, we do not have the room for a pull plow nor would it be an ideal application for us. 

No big deal for single stage blowers, snowshovels, blowpacks etc. but in a major snow event a bobcat bucket can't be used, a sweeper is not going to work so I was thinking why can I not take a simple plow blade or push box, put a mount on the front site of the blade, make a extension and have a standard skid steer mount at the other end of the extension? The bottom of the plow can easily have a bolt on section of hardened plastic on it from a local Industrial Paints and Plastics. Instead of a push box, I have a plastic cutting edge pull box. The fabricated attachment can be made removeable so I can make it a push box again. Drive straight in, drop the box, back out. Same as a pull plow on a truck.

Yes the plastic is going to wear but 1.5" thick plastic is not going to bend or break and is easy to replace. As long as I don't have too much down pressure the plastic should hold up, the attachment would be rather simple to create. Has anyone seen such a setup anywhere?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Like a cotech......?http://www.cotech.qc.ca/en/categorie35-gratteextensiblerversible.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We made a box out of a fisher steel trip edge plow and then put a top on the box with a rubber edge
Drive in curl over pull back snow curl back and push away. 
9ft so you can get into a parking spot


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Very much like that, I knew someone had to have one. Should be a easy mod for a large skid steer mount and the Aux hydraulics can take care of the wings. Plastic would be a easy addition to the top cutting edge as well. Thanks very much for the link, something that we don't see out here in Alberta every day.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Roll the blade out and presto you have a back blade, roll it in and we have a push blade. I like that. Simple and easy to fabricate. Thanks Midtown.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Or you could put a poly cutting edge on any skidsteer plow and just backdrag. As long as you can put down pressure on it, it will back drag for as far as you want.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Why not just get a protech (isp i believe) and change out both cutting edges to nylon?... im sure you could fab up someting for the shoes as well


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

no need to re-invent the wheel... You'll find plenty of different models out that will suit your needs. A basic protech pusher with the back drag option will work. The only thing you may need to do is change out the edges. For what its worth, make the edge 2" by at least 5". They burn down faster than you'd think.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Problem with backdragging with a pusher is the sideplates are going to reduce the effectiveness by not getting close enough to the doors. 

As for cutting edge, go UHMW, stronger than urethane but more rigid\better scraping. 

As for does anyone make one, backblade\pull plows modified to fit on skidsteers is nothing new in my area. I would guess it's been at least 10 years since I saw the first one. Probably longer. And for the exact same application.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a chance to dig up a picture. This was the first night we finished the blade and we hadn't put the rubber on it. The machine could handle a larger blade/pusher but then you cant get into tight spots. If I were to build another one I would get a taller blade. The top plate does restrict how the snow piles but it works great for us. My other thought was to make the top plate hinged so once you were ready to push all your piles you could jump out flip the plate up and really move mountains.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I would say I maybe have $1000 into that blade after I paid someone to do the welding and cutting and bought the materials.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

this is one that I saw and it looks really strong. I want to say it might be made by FFC but I couldnt tell.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

A kage system with a poly or rubber edge on it should work really good too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

the thing I dont like about the kage is where do you leave the box and how much time to you waste going back to get the box.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If there is room to pile and stack snow at each place you wouldn't even need the box sides. It only takes a few seconds to attach anyway, but doing it at every drive would be a pain. Remember, you're only trying to get the snow away from the garage doors enough to be able to turn and push out. Now if it's a light enough snow, you could backdrag the whole distance.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*They have ONE. sorry*

Sorry to bust any ballons, but they are out there. Look at Farm skid loader apps like poop scrapers. They are tractor tires mounted to push or pull. There are several out there, just Google it. I will look for the link to post. Cool toys to not scratch a customers drive.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Found link*

They are freestall scrapers I saw at Horst welding. and there are more out there. Good luck I hope this helps.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*back drag box*

we have one called the back drag box; I believe the company went out of business about 10 years ago. I would sell it if you were interested being as we don't use it much. the box is 8.5' wide and has a steel edge which you could change to poly.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Pics please. With 24 houses of 3 and 4 car driveways with stamped and exposed aggregate to quote on, it might be exactly what I need.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Forbidden,

Our Pull Back Sno Pusher lets an operator "pull" snow away from loading docks, doors and any other tight spaces that traditionally had to be cleared with a truck plow, or even a shovel! With the "pulling" functionality, the Sno Pusher becomes even more versatile on a job site.

Pull Back models are designed with a space between the top mounted edge and the moldboard of the Sno Pusher unit. This feature allows the operator to see through the opening to know how close they are getting to obstacles (doors, walls, docks, etc.) on the site that they need to "pull" snow back and away from.

For sensitive surfaces we also make a UHMW shoes, which is perfect for applications where a steel bottomed shoe will damage the plowing surface. The slippery surface of the shoe is designed to minimize friction and is just as strong as a standard shoe, but eliminates the chance of having to pay for a damaged surface. In addition the chemical resistant material on the bottom of the shoe can withstand damage done by salt to most shoes over time.

Here are some pictures: https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150311543360746.393721.114895790745&type=3


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1494673 said:


> this is one that I saw and it looks really strong. I want to say it might be made by FFC but I couldnt tell.


You are correct. We have 3 of them. They have rubber edges for the back drag edge. They are nice


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Another option is the Hiniker C plow. They make an ss mount for it. I like it on my pickup for backdragging out garages. I don't have down pressure on the truck like an ss has, however.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*bag drag snow box*



forbidden;1495127 said:


> Pics please. With 24 houses of 3 and 4 car driveways with stamped and exposed aggregate to quote on, it might be exactly what I need.


I will not have pics for some time, but if you google back drag snow box you can see diagrams enclosed with the patent.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Have you seen the stall scraper from horst.*

Did you see the scrapers that Farmers use on skid loaders, or any loader? They push and pull, they use tractor tires for the edges, way cool stuff. several co make them but I have the brochure in front of me from horstwelding.com. You can't tell me that the rubber free stall scraper with back drag is not cool. Plus when you back drag you can see what you are doing. Toys, toys, toys  By the way The whole reason I found these was for the same reason, 350 townhouse. Boy was I glad when I did NOT take it, the people were RUDE and well you know how the general public acts like, I dodged A Bullet on that one. I really felt sorry for the other poor guys who had to put up with Attitude problems of Snowed In townhouses!


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the looks of that stall scraper. $5500 for a pair of them with replacement cutting edges. It is exactly what we need.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Hope this helped.*

I hope this helped. There are several co that make similar attachments, I just keep google ing for what I want till the rite combinations of words makes it apear, like heated winsheild wipers, and there they were! Good luck.


----------



## hotrod15650 (Jan 15, 2010)

try checking with Steel-Tec in PA. I think they have something avaiable. 724-694-3390


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Quick Attach makes a push box that can have rubber ($3400) or urethane ($4000) cutting edges, 8' box. Another option to consider. The rubber stall model is waaaaay cheaper, in the 2's.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*stall scraper*

Are you talking about Horst welding.com stall scapers? They are pretty cool!


----------



## Scape2008 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey forbidden, did you ever find what you were looking for, thinking of getting something similar


----------

